# AR Optics?



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been shooting stock irons for the past 2 yrs, this morning was foggy and humid and my safety glasses were fogging making it hard to hit my mark at 50 yards on a timed shoot.
Looking for pros & cons for inexpensive optics for my AR, Thanks


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Are you wanting magnified or a red dot/reflex?


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Prob magnification, I don't know anything about any of them.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Whats the range your shooting most of the time? What kind of purpose are ya wanting the gun to be? Budget?


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

7 to 50 yards on the range, not looking for high$ just reliable, if I decide to make a change. I prefer iron sights but am exploring the idea of optics. Shooting silhouettes center mass but not precision placement, just need a decent grouping.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

primary arms 1-6x or the new StrikeEagle from vortex. I think both made at the same factory but the vortex will have the better coatings and upgrades.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

That being said, I think you'd be happier cowitnessing a red dot like a vortex strikefire.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

theeyeguy said:


> That being said, I think you'd be happier cowitnessing a red dot like a vortex strikefire.


Bushnell has a "First Strike" that runs about $125. Way cheaper than a EOT, but for cutting paper it would do fine.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

If are wanting reliable on a budget get the Vortex Sparc or Strikefire. I also like the Vortex Viper 1-4x.

I only use Aimpoint or Trijicon Acogs, but then again I really punish my stuff.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Go with a Burris TAC30 you can find them on sale for less than $250. MTAC is the same glass but easier to turn on and off for $100 more. Or Aimpoint Pro


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I would really like to keep my iron sights, the problem I'm having is a vision issue. Over the past 2 yrs my close vision requires reading glasses, if I use the readers to see my sights I can't see the target. My sight is great at distances past arms length, does anyone else have this issue? What did you do to adapt & overcome?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

cajunautoxer said:


> Go with a Burris TAC30 you can find them on sale for less than $250. MTAC is the same glass but easier to turn on and off for $100 more. Or Aimpoint Pro


Here it is on my 300 Blackout. No problem hitting a five inch steel plate at 100 yards on four power. Fifty yards no problema, piece of cake. I wear readers also and have tired eyes. I have a C More railway sight that is ok but sometimes it all becomes a blur so I got one of these. It has a donut reticle and on off between power settings on the illumination dial just like cajunautoxer said.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Raptured said:


> I would really like to keep my iron sights, the problem I'm having is a vision issue. Over the past 2 yrs my close vision requires reading glasses, if I use the readers to see my sights I can't see the target. My sight is great at distances past arms length, does anyone else have this issue? What did you do to adapt & overcome?


Yep, I can't use iron sights anymore for the same reasons. Answer is magnification/optics. I have a Vortex red dot that is have mounted at a 45 on the right hand side. Use this for quick shooting/close work to 100 yds. Have a mildot 3-18 scope with target reticles on top for long range. I can shoot from 7 yds to 400+. Working on getting a ACOG and it will replace all of what I have now.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Great choice. I used one for a year shooting 3 gun. I would throw down my rifle in the dump barrel and it held zero all the whole time


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Raptured said:


> I would really like to keep my iron sights, the problem I'm having is a vision issue. Over the past 2 yrs my close vision requires reading glasses, if I use the readers to see my sights I can't see the target. My sight is great at distances past arms length, does anyone else have this issue? What did you do to adapt & overcome?


Welcome to the world of presbyopia. Your easiest thing is to use either a red dot (infinite eye relief) or a scope. I can have glasses made to your prescription for shooting, but realize there is some trial and error to it and it will be weird.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a Bushnell AR Optics Rifle Scope 3-12x 40mm Side Focus Drop Zone-223 BDC Reticle Matte Product #: 238404 Bushnell #: AR931240 UPC #: 029757920041. With the side focus I can adjust it for use with and with out my glasses which is great since I have progressive lens's. The bullet drop comes in handy once you figure out what the drop is at what yardage.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are not shooting over 100yds, and not worried about sub MOA groups, I suggest just getting a decent red dot. I can keep a 3 inch group or so at 100yds with my red dot(eotech), so I am sure you can put them in a torso size target all day long with a red dot at 100yds, even if your vision is not that great. 

I also run a Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40 in a Burris PEPR QD mount for when I am hunting or going for those small groups at the range.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Raptured said:


> I would really like to keep my iron sights, the problem I'm having is a vision issue. Over the past 2 yrs my close vision requires reading glasses, if I use the readers to see my sights I can't see the target. My sight is great at distances past arms length, does anyone else have this issue? What did you do to adapt & overcome?


 I'm with ya man. Distance vision is fine but I'm almost to a point where I keep my cheaters on the end of my nose all day. I put a Weaver on my AR10. It's a special run available only through Midway. Weaver Tactical Grand Slam. I think it's 3x10 power. $300 and really nice optics for the price. Might be more than what you're needing for your application but I thought I'd throw it out there. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/59...mm-1-10-mil-adjustments-mil-dot-reticle-matte


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*AR Optics*

I like my fixed 3x scope from Nikon for about $150. It's short and lightweight. I've never shot in timed shoots, but the magnification is just right for anything out to 100. The scope has hashmarks to use out to 600 yards, but even with bionic Lasik eyes I can't quite make that happen!


----------

